# Eheim Jager Heater light always on



## Fijidevil

Eheim Jager Heater light always on.
Anyone ever heard of this?
New heater purchased from Big Als.
Regardless of how much I turn the blue dial up or down.
It won't go off. Is it defective?
Any thought would be appreciated?
Thanks


----------



## Will

Can't say if it's defective, but it certainly does not sound trust worothy. I'd be replacing at BA. It may take a minute for the light to change once you've turned it to higher than the temp, or turn off after you've turned it lower.


----------



## fish_luva

From everything i know of these heaters and because i have about 14 of them, both the older style and the newer style.. the light is only on when the heater is engaged. If it is constantly on solid and does not go off, it's either in an on status and no power to the heating coils, or it's defective and never really coming on. Do you feel any heat from it when you put your hands in the water and touch the heater? 
Warning: careful not to burn yourself  Just me being legally careful so i don't get blamed 

Take it back and get them to test it in 1 of their tanks..... 

good luck
Sheldon


----------



## Fijidevil

Thanks for the quick responses
The heater is heating up the tank.
Ended up making soup the first time, so testing only now with no fish
Fijidevil


----------



## adrenaline

heaters are not something you want to chance... regardless if it starts to work i would go back to big als and exchange it.

I had a Hydor Eth flow through heater for about 2 years. Absolutely amazing product, while it was working...

fed my fish friday night all was good. by saturday morning... my water was HOT to the touch. It literally boiled all my tank inbhabitants...

I lost everything... Since then i've been replacing all my heaters about every year and a half or so. and i will no longer by any of the hydor Eth heaters. I e-mailed the company and they said send it in for us to take look at it and send pics of the dead fish. Well, dead fish smell very bad, and I was too devastated to even think about taking pictures... so sadly i didn't so that...

I lost my wild caught julidochromis Marleri burundie breeders,Tropheus Moliros, and a few 1 off fish that were inhabiting the tank with them. The monetary loss wasn't my first concern. It was the fact I lost a whole tank of fish I had for years...

Just my 2 cents here. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Al-Losaurus

I would return it rather then test it. The lights on all my heaters only stay on 30 seconds to 1 min even if they are raising the temp a lot higher then it is it works on for a min off for like 2-3 at all times.

Return it you do not want to kill all your fish in the long run if it has not already i notice you said it made soup and now your testing with out fish.


----------



## xbacala

Al-Losaurus said:


> I would return it rather then test it. The lights on all my heaters only stay on 30 seconds to 1 min even if they are raising the temp a lot higher then it is it works on for a min off for like 2-3 at all times.
> 
> Return it you do not want to kill all your fish in the long run if it has not already i notice you said it made soup and now your testing with out fish.


Yes, 100% agree. Return it. I have 4 Eheim Jager 300W but never have that problem.


----------



## Explorer guy

TAKE IT BACK TAKE IT BACK TAKE IT BACK!!! It totally isn't worth the risk if you already made soup once! Even if it's not covered under warranty, spend the money and replace it! I don't know what size your tank is, but I do know I only paid about $40 for my Eheim for upto 230 Gal. I have a constant 76 degrees, and I rarely see it come on. Don't mess with it.... I know what I have invested in livestock.... I would be furious if I lost them due to an equipment malfunction.


----------



## BillD

As well as returning it, make sure the heater isn't too big for the tank. Heaters are a case where more isn't better, and should never be powerful enough to over heat your tank should they fail in the on position.
I still have a couple of hang on back heaters from the 60s that still work.


----------



## Greg_o

Does your heater have any adjustments other than the obvious blue ring? I recall an Eheim design that allowed you to manually adjust the blue ring against the temperature setting in order to calibrate? If this is set wrong it could be heating so high that the blue ring won't 'turn it down'.


----------

